# Asian Ambrosia Beetle (AAB)



## daBear49 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have several young Poplar trees which have the tell tale white toothpick like residue coming out of their trunks. This is the unmistakable sign of the Ambrosia Beetle and I do not know of a cure except cutting the tree down and burning it. 

Does anyone know of a treatment which may save these trees?


----------



## ch woodchuck (Mar 27, 2011)

As you may already know,once infected not much to be done.Usual treatment is one or more preventive sprays(pyrethroid insecticides)

Here's a link....Asian Ambrosia Beetle at cooperseeds.com


----------



## ATH (Mar 27, 2011)

Ambrosia beetles are almost secondary. Meaning that they only attack trees that are having some other problems. They generally just finish off a tree that is already dying. So....if you can get rid of the beetles what are you going to do to save the tree?

(cut the trees down)


----------

